

Eg: Never forget a command again--now with Color - sudars
https://github.com/srsudar/eg

======
tperrier
I've used
[https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat](https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat)
for something similar to this as well. Do you know how the work flow differs?

~~~
sudars
That looks great, I hadn't heard of that one. I knew bro did something
similar.

Cheat looks similar to eg, but I would argue that eg is prettier, with
`man`-style default coloring and the ability to customize the colors to
whatever scheme you want. eg includes a more usable explanation rather than
pure examples. It also takes a "create your own examples" approach, while
cheat seems to take more an "edit your own examples" approach. You can do both
with eg, but the general idea is that you would leave the defaults as is.

Still, cheat is a great link. I should probably add a "similar tools" section
to the eg readme.

